# Still can't mount NFS...



## michaelsanford (Feb 15, 2005)

First one's slackware, the second one's the Mac OS X.

#/etc/exports
/tmp 192.168.0.101(rw,sync)
/tmp 192.168.0.100(rw,sync)

slackware #> mount server:/tmp /tmp/mount
(works just fine)

macosx $> sudo mount_nfs server:/tmp /tmp/mount
mount_nfs: /private/tmp/mount: Operation not permitted

Why won't this work ! 

I also noticed that mount_nfs tries to connect using all sorts of ports like 947, 1017, 2048 instead of (or in addition to) the standard 111 & 2049. What's up with that?


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 16, 2005)

NFS ports are not static.  111 handles Sun RPC (for the portmapper) and 2049 for the daemon.  It will then assign a port for the connection.   Do you have a firewall running?

Alternatively you might try a -2 or -3 switch but I doubt that will make a difference.  Also not a big deal but why are you calling mount_nfs directly?

sudo mount -t nfs server:/tmp /tmp/mount


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmm, try checking the permissions on the /tmp/mount directory.  They're probably fine, but you _can_ get this error when trying to mount a device to a directory you don't have permissions for.

Other than that, try reading mount_nfs's man page, and try out some of the options there if they look to be something that may be causing a problem for you.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 16, 2005)

Mephisto, calling mount_nfs is another step in debugging, I tried mount -t nfs arleady to no avail (I also read somewhere that mount_nfs was the way to go).

I do have a firewall. I opened 111/2049 and then the other ports I saw it was trying to use based on what got blocked. It seems to have worked all right for my Slackware box.

Even with the firewalls on my server and iMac disabled completely I get the same error message (I get a uniquely identifyable message if the firewall blocks it anyway).

*Goes to search google on NFS and firewalls (even though that's not the problem with the Apple connectivity)*


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 16, 2005)

michaelsanford said:
			
		

> Mephisto, calling mount_nfs is another step in debugging, I tried mount -t nfs arleady to no avail (I also read somewhere that mount_nfs was the way to go).



OK, cool.  Just checking.



			
				michaelsanford said:
			
		

> I do have a firewall. I opened 111/2049 and then the other ports I saw it was trying to use based on what got blocked. It seems to have worked all right for my Slackware box.
> 
> Even with the firewalls on my server and iMac disabled completely I get the same error message (I get a uniquely identifyable message if the firewall blocks it anyway).
> 
> *Goes to search google on NFS and firewalls (even though that's not the problem with the Apple connectivity)*



I agree it does not appear to be the problem, it is an issue you should be aware of though.  I had to deal with it due to a firewall between my AIX NFS share and a Slack 10.0 box a year or so back which is basically how I figured out what little I know on the subject.

What is the hosting platform for the NFS share that the Mac can not mount?  Assuming the Slackware box, what version and what version of the kernel?  (For the record I have no idea why it is not working if there is no intervening firewall, just grasping at straws.)  

Do you have a second Slackware box that you can try and mount the Slack share from?


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 16, 2005)

I have 2 slackware boxes, one of them (Compaq) is my primary 'server' and the second one (Dell, the host) is my backup machine.

The one that can connect is Slackware 10.0 (kernel 2.4.26), the host is Slackware 10.1 (kernel 2.4.29).

Could it be that NFS in OS X is broken somehow ? I've never managed to get it to work from my iMac, either with Slack 10.0, 10.1 or RedHat 9.

PS I also don't have any rules on my router that prevent inter-node traffic of any kind between the machines inside the LAN, which would be a logical guess.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 16, 2005)

I have read that Mac OS X NFS code is not reliable, but never in a reasoned fashion.  Mostly people ranting about how "OS X sucks because <blank>."  So it is hard to separate out the valid comments from the flame bait.

  In the 2.4 series there was a problem with the lockd Daemon and NFS v3.  I can't remember when it was resolved but it was likely before 2.4.26.  But the problem caused a hard crash in Linux, that much I do remember.  So that is not it...  Is there anything in the log on either box?

Alternatively, have you tried this?

http://www.bresink.com/osx/NFSManager.html

I have not, but it might be worth a try.  It is commercial but according to the web page is fully functional in Demo mode.  All it really does is simplifies manipulating NetInfo Manager from what I can see.  I don't have any boxes set up here with NFS but when I get into the office tomorrow I might see if I can connect.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 16, 2005)

My God it's full of mounts!

That must be why it wouldn't work, each mount needs a bunch of NetInfo entries. I have tried NFSManager before but it failed, so I tried this new version then checked out NI directory.

It seems to be working now.

Thanks !!!


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 16, 2005)

Cool beans, you are welcome.  (2001?)


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 16, 2005)

indeedy

edit : bloody hell this is slow ! Well, it works, so whatever, i cna live with it 

Looking through my bookmarks (I have an s-load) I found this interesting little article  http://astcomm.net/mac/tech/nfs_howto/client/#netinfogui


----------



## _nomad_ (Feb 17, 2005)

some interesting reading perhaps...
http://sial.org/howto/osx/automount/


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't you love it when you find out you had the answer all along?


----------

